

Privacy issues with PDFs created using Preview.app - LinaLauneBaer
http://christiankienle.blogspot.com/2011/09/privacy-issues-with-pdfs-created-using.html

======
ryanwhitney
The video is worth a watch. Can anyone see if this applies to images as well,
or just .pdfs? (Can't trackpad rotate on my '07 mbp)

